# Help required...Canadian AME aircraft engineer living in Portugal?? Urgent



## Nikster888 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey,

We are in PDL / Santa Maria Island with a Canadian aircraft and have gone ‘tech’.

Does anyone know a Canadian AME on here living in Lisbon or does anyone know any Transport Canada AME certified engineers that can help.... Non technical issue but will need to sign a RTS to get us airborne - desperate to try and get underway before Xmas - simple job to repair but need an AME desperately urgent.. Aircraft is en-route for UN Humanitarian job in Africa - please ask around and let me know asap - mega urgent

Thanks

Nick


----------

